# Not been on in a week. Sorry!



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have not been on about a week. I had a family emergency. I should be back on now...but it may be spotted. I answered all the PM"s I got just now. If you do PM me about jetting I will get back to you ASAP...it might take me a day or so...but I will answer as soon as I can. Everything should back to normal in a few weeks. 

I would like to ask everyone to Pray for my family and I if all possible. Thank You!

Bootlegger


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome back, hope everything is ok with your family!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope everything is ok, Hang in there Buddy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all....!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anything we can do bro just hollar...


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

hope everything is ok take care of ur family we can help the otheres with jetting


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i hope everything is good too. hope it aint nothing to to serious


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

hope all is well


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I was beginning to wonder where you had been. You'll be in my prayers and hope all turns out for the best


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.
D


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank You everyone...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Same here i hope everything is ok


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks again you all. Everything is going pretty well now.


----------

